# TheOutcaste turns BLUE



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *TheOutcaste*, Microsoft MVP, on your promotion to Mentor, Microsoft Support!

Excellent work!

jcgriff2


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good choice ! ! Congrats Outcaste


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Blue*, quick someone pat him on the back and get him breathing again

Congrats on the promotion:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Congrats indeed :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

WTG, nice job.

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *TheOutcaste*
Keep up the good work!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, TheOutcaste ..... nice goin'!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

TheOutcaste, congratulations on your Promotion and well deserved.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations :wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well Done The Outcaste outstanding work


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it's appreciated.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratz Outcaste. Nice one on getting promoted


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!

You deserve it


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Outstanding work.
Very much deserved.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats The Outcaste Good one :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate. :grin:


----------

